# drainage in wet yard



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I am trying to design a system for drainage in a backyard which has approximately 20' of flat yard from the patio door to the remainder of the yard being 70' of steeply pitched lawn which allows rainwater to roll into the depression next to the house.

Would a 18" trench near the base of the hill with 4" corrugated filled w/ 3/4", fabric and 6" of soil be suitable? I'm afraid the water would not be able to percolate quickly enough through the soil to get to the stone/pipe. What would suffice for getting the water into the drain system? 

If I could sell them on a retaining wall, the drainage could be built into the back of the wall, but this is part of a deck bid and I'm unsure how far we can go since I'm upgrading the deck bid.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The picture in my head suggests a gentle swale, rather than fadiddling around with underground drainage.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I am trying to design a system for drainage in a backyard which has approximately 20' of flat yard from the patio door to the remainder of the yard being 70' of steeply pitched lawn which allows rainwater to roll into the depression next to the house.
> 
> Would a 18" trench near the base of the hill with 4" corrugated filled w/ 3/4", fabric and 6" of soil be suitable? I'm afraid the water would not be able to percolate quickly enough through the soil to get to the stone/pipe. What would suffice for getting the water into the drain system?
> 
> If I could sell them on a retaining wall, the drainage could be built into the back of the wall, but this is part of a deck bid and I'm unsure how far we can go since I'm upgrading the deck bid.


Can you put a few catch basins and divert the water to the street or tie them into to a near by storm sewer or just make a Dry well on the property?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the topology of the site doesn't allow the water to get away from the back yard. the elevation of the house is already high as compared to the yard, making it hard to get enough slope to get the water to the sides of the house and flowing to the street (naturally that is). 

I was just thinking of the catch basin idea. Preliminary plans were to pipe the water to the sides of the house, then running about 20' of corrugated with a nice drain field of stone to disperse the water after it's far enough from the house. I could take it all the way to the street, was looking for an acceptable way to not dump it at the street, which I think is not allowed by our state (DNREC)-water is not supposed to enter the storm water system from what I recall, but I'm not sure of the specifics. Wouldn't that mean it can't terminate on the street (through the curb)?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> the topology of the site doesn't allow the water to get away from the back yard. the elevation of the house is already high as compared to the yard, making it hard to get enough slope to get the water to the sides of the house and flowing to the street (naturally that is).
> 
> I was just thinking of the catch basin idea. Preliminary plans were to pipe the water to the sides of the house, then running about 20' of corrugated with a nice drain field of stone to disperse the water after it's far enough from the house. I could take it all the way to the street, was looking for an acceptable way to not dump it at the street, which I think is not allowed by our state (DNREC)-water is not supposed to enter the storm water system from what I recall, but I'm not sure of the specifics. Wouldn't that mean it can't terminate on the street (through the curb)?


I think you mistaken Sewer and Storm drainage pipes...Water is always allowed to be tied into a storm drainage, not the sewer drainage.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

put a drain or two in the flat spot, and run the corrugated tubing through a french drain to the slope.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Call your local storm water authority and see what they require to tie into the storm system. You've got the right idea with the drainage but I wouldn't put 6" of soil on top. The best way is to leave the stone exposed but most HO's don't like it so maybe just put fabric on top and skim coat with topsoil. As far as the storm tie in, the easiest is to go to a catch basin. If there isn't one near your termination then you'll have to dig down to the storm pipe and use an inserted tee. FYI, they aren't cheap. Good luck.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pump it into the neighbors lot like they do around here:whistling


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

That's what we're doing...a swale/berm to direct it away from house....yep, right back to neighbors...


----------

